

Lincoln assassination eyewitness (1956) - rmason
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_iq5yzJ-Dk

======
johnhenry
If my memory serves me correctly, that particular event sparked the creation
of the Secret Service. The recent scandals involving the Secret Service makes
this surprisingly relevant. Thanks!

